# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Δεν αντέχω άλλο...

## Martal

Θέλω να εξαφανιστώ από παντού και από όλα.. Με μισώ!!!! Νιώθω ότι οι άνθρωποι γύρω μου με εγκαταλειπουν σιγά σιγά και ότι φταίω εγώ που τρώω φρίκες.. Είναι Χριστούγεννα και με μισώ ακόμα πιο πολύ. Μου βγαίνουν νεύρα ειμαι καχύποπτη συνέχεια ότι δεν με θέλουν ότι με αποφεύγουν ότι δεν με αγαπάνε.. Οτι δεν με αγαπάει κανένας.. Δεν αντέχω πραγματικά θέλω να πεθάνω αλλά ούτε για αυτό δεν είμαι ικανή..!!!!!!!

----------


## Martal

Μέχρι και εδώ τίποτα, περιμένω κάποιος να πει μια κουβέντα μπας κ απαλύνει ο πόνος, μόνο εδώ μπορεί κάποιος να με καταλαβει.. Περνάνε οι ώρες κ τίποτα, απογοητευομαι όλο κ πιο πολύ.. Γδερνομαι από το πρωί, με ηρεμεί για μια στιγμή , δεν πονάει πιο πολύ από την ψυχη μου.. Πρώτη φορά το κάνω, μακάρι να είχα τα κότσια να τελειώνω με τον εαυτό μου

----------

